# The newest farmhand



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

We welcomed a new addition to our operation this week! At 9lb 9oz, he'll be tossing bales in no time!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Congratulations! Fine looking young fellow.

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations! What a blessing!


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Congrats, good-looking young man.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Congrats...

So apparently there must be one company in the US that supplies all the hospitals with blankets because our hospital in PA had the exact same pattern in 2011 and 2013 when our kids were born.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Blanket looks comfortable though...lol congrats!


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats MrLuggs!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations on the strapping big boy Luggs!

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats! Never knew how much fun having kids would be!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

MrLuggs said:


> he'll be tossing bales in no time![/url]


That's why I kept the square baler, my boys are going to hay like the glory days  I have a 4 year old and a 6 month old, I literally blinked. Don't blink. They will only be little for a little while.

Congratulations.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats, but I do think Grandkids are more fun, but either way they grow up too fast it seems. 

Larry


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Congrats, but I do think Grandkids are more fun, but either way they grow up too fast it seems.  grandchildren are a lot of fun we have seven. They grow up fast. My son's family had a pair of twin girls foreign just a little over a year ago and they are learning to walk now. Easter pictures
> 
> Larry


----------

